# Anyone Running Raymarine Axiom w/ Real Vision



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone is running the Raymarine Axiom w/ Real Vision that has 3d imaging.

I want hear your pros and cons of the unit and if it worth it.

I mainly fish for bass and would like to find structure easier.

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes , first year. I think anyone would think it was worth it. I don’t bass fish but it is definately sweet. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will try to answer. No doubt it will help you find structure. But I’m not sure it would be any better than side imaging. Of course with realvision you get side imaging and down imaging automatically.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Farmhand said:


> Yes , first year. I think anyone would think it was worth it. I don’t bass fish but it is definately sweet. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will try to answer. No doubt it will help you find structure. But I’m not sure it would be any better than side imaging. Of course with realvision you get side imaging and down imaging automatically.


Thanks for the reply @Farmhand. It does look pretty sweet. 

I've watched a tons of videos of all brands and this model seems like it's the easiest to read. 

I have trouble reading side vision and the 3d seems to paint a better picture for me. 

How shallow of water does it read in?

Are you networking your unit with others?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

CaptainJuice said:


> Thanks for the reply @Farmhand. It does look pretty sweet.
> 
> I've watched a tons of videos of all brands and this model seems like it's the easiest to read.
> 
> ...


I have 4 units networked , 2 at the helm, one on the deck, 1 on the flybridge, networked together with auto pilot , ais , stereo and dsc radio. I’ve ran Raymarine for years. Since Flir bought them they’re gonna be a contender in fresh water for sure. Very easy to use. Extremely fast , I mean no lag on anything. The realvision will only show out to the side as far as the water is deep in real time, however in gps track mode it will paint the bottom continuously and that 3d picture will be there as long as you want it. I’m really looking forward to using it in deeper water in the summer.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Farmhand said:


> I have 4 units networked , 2 at the helm, one on the deck, 1 on the flybridge, networked together with auto pilot , ais , stereo and dsc radio. I’ve ran Raymarine for years. Since Flir bought them they’re gonna be a contender in fresh water for sure. Very easy to use. Extremely fast , I mean no lag on anything. The realvision will only show out to the side as far as the water is deep in real time, however in gps track mode it will paint the bottom continuously and that 3d picture will be there as long as you want it. I’m really looking forward to using it in deeper water in the summer.


Wow! Sounds like quite the setup. 

How shallow have you used the 3d? Does it work in 10ft or less?

What is auto pilot consist of with these units?

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

It will work at any depth. Well 3-4 feet I would say. I have an auto pilot control head at the helm , but I can engage or disengage , adjust course , etc. from any of the units.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I also have 4 axioms networked together. My first season with the axioms upgraded from A units. Best thing about raymarine is 3 years warranties and ease of use. Also you get sonar, downvision ,sidevision, and real vision all in one transducer. I also believe the axiom are the only units that uses a core 4 processer in there units. I'm in the Columbus area if you want to jump on and check them out. The below map is a map of a south Carolina unmapped lake that the axiom made.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

deerfarmer said:


> I also have 4 axioms networked together. My first season with the axioms upgraded from A units. Best thing about raymarine is 3 years warranties and ease of use. Also you get sonar, downvision ,sidevision, and real vision all in one transducer. I also believe the axiom are the only units that uses a core 4 processer in there units. I'm in the Columbus area if you want to jump on and check them out. The below map is a map of a south Carolina unmapped lake that the axiom made.


Nice @deerfarmer! Thanks for the review. I will be in the Columbus area next weekend and I might have to take a peak.

For the console did you mount in dash or with something like a RAM mount?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

7 inch in dash and a 9 inch on side of dash with large ram mount.


----------

